
Facebook's new front-end server design - ingve
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1711485769063510/facebook-s-new-front-end-server-design-delivers-on-performance-without-sucking-up-power/
======
virtuallynathan
Neat! These are powerful chips with a broad range of core configs. See:
[http://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/Xeon-D.cfm](http://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/Xeon-D.cfm)

